# Grooming school



## Electroclash (Mar 27, 2009)

I recently started to attend some of a courses at Nash Academy and I'm very satisfied 

Finally I 'm able to learn everything about grooming from my home through online courses..and it's great because I have much more time to be with my dog and to take care about him.. 


Does someone have similar experience?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nothing beats hands on experience, but if you are going to do an online course for grooming, Nash Academy is the way to go. I must say I was disappointed when I learned they were starting to offer online classes, as they have always been the cream of the crop for grooming schools. However, I have looked into their online curriculum, and it is very good for learning basic dog behavior, pattern lines, etc. The hands on can come later.


----------



## Electroclash (Mar 27, 2009)

I completely agree with you 
Practice is very important, but without a good base we can't achieve good results.
Therefore, I think that the courses of the Nash Academy are very good because they include all that is necessary to know about dogs before you start grooming business


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

Electrocash,

I just checked out the tuition for the online courses and its almost 9000 dollars! That's a hefty price to pay to learn to groom your dog. You seem quite pleased with the results so far, what materials do you have to learn and practice? It seems it would be difficult to learn without hands on experience. Are you planning on starting your own grooming business?

I was thinking about taking some grooming courses to learn to properly groom my own dog, and maybe earn some extra cash grooming other peoples dogs. I'm wondering if its worth the money-(because it is a lot of money) or if I should just read up on it and learn to groom my dog only. Either way, taking my dog to the groomers monthly for 50 dollars seems expensive, when I could do it at home for less. I appreciate your opinions on the grooming class vs how-to books. For those of you who learned to do it yourself, please let me know what resources you used. I will get my bichon frise in June, and I plan on keeping his hair short, so that he always looks like a teddy bear--I think it's called a puppy-cut. And if anyone has any tips for grooming Bichon Frise's or small dogs or young puppies, please let me know.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Is this to become a working groomer in a salon, or just to groom your own dog?


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope the 9000 dollars is to become a groomer in a working salon! Its too expensive just to learn to groom your dog. I picked up a breed specific book today and it did touch on some basics of grooming my dog, but I feel like I need more information. My husband pointed out that before I jump into grooming school, I need to make sure I like grooming other people's less behaved dogs. Dogs are like children, you love your own rowdy child, but you'd rather not babysit other people's rowdy children.


----------



## Electroclash (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I have researched myself what grooming schools have to offer before making a decision, and this was the only place where I could learn everything I need to know in dog grooming!

A good thing is that it's suitable for both, the beginners as well as people with some experience, pet lovers and professionals.

In my own view, learning about history of the dogs, its behaviour, training methods, different breed's traits, taking care, first Aid and CPR for the dogs, which is all possible through this online course series, we are able to better understand our pets and to approach them in the right way.

Completing this we are able not only to better treat our own dogs but well prepared to start an exciting new career in dog grooming business. 

I am planning to open my own business so it will be very important to understand other people's dogs as well.


Also, they offer a job placement assistance to all its graduates throughout the duration of their careers. 

Considering this, the prices for this courses are not that high as it seems. Don't you think?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess for the price, it's okay...As a professional groomer though, I would still be edgy in hiring someone who had taken a grooming online course, over a groomer who had hands on experience with or without online courses. Even if I was a pet owner, I would be reluctant to bring my pet to someone who had just a degree from an 'online grooming school' over an actual grooming school where you are getting actual hands on experience. You will still only have limited experience with limited breeds through those online courses, unless you have ALOT of friends who are willing to let you practice on their dogs! I'm sorry, but you just can't learn a technique by watching a video or studying a book only; you HAVE to be able to practice it on an animal, or some kind of model. Hands on experience through another grooming shop, or groom school gives you just that. Just my humble personal opinion.


----------



## Electroclash (Mar 27, 2009)

I would agree with you Love's_Sophie. Thanks for your opinion.

Don't you think that practictal experience is just an extension of theoretical knowledge and that without being acquainted with the behaviour and mentality of our lovely pets we are not able to perform practicaly on that high level as when we know all that? 

In my own view, only knowing their anatomy and potential diseases and treats we are in a position to recognize them on time and help our pets in the best possible way.

Would you agree with that?


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

I think that theoretical knowledge is a building block of practical knowledge. For instance, you spend a couple years in med school, learning the anatomy, physiology, diseases, symptoms etc, and then you spend a couple years learning through rotation and observation. And then after you graduate from med school, you STILL have your residency and are required to work closely with doctors who have years of experience.

I think that the online grooming courses will give you the booksmarts you need but not the streetsmarts you need, and you need both to be successful.

How are they teaching you to groom different breeds?


----------



## Electroclash (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with you, but if you desire to become a professional dog groomer you need to know certain things :

variations in coat types, the texture and amount of undercoat and many many details which will help you to groom dog in the right way 

It's very important to know all of that theoretical so you can use your practical training in the best possible way...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

You can learn all the theoretical stuff you want, but that does not mean you will be a good groomer; I won't sugar coat it...

I have had people come in and be interviewed who have studied their butts off, taken various courses, but when it came down to it, knew nothing about actually grooming, and handling a dog... Learn the theoretical stuff, but make sure you get the hands on practical training as well...then you will know you've got what it takes to actually make it in this business; don't assume just because you've got the head knowledge you will have the 'street knowledge' persay, to carry though with it...


----------

